# Tobbit :: '81 VW Diesel Rabbit Truck



## Roosterruler (Oct 3, 2013)

Two parts to this.

1. Introduction.
2. Question regarding insulation.

First, I just want to introduce you guys to Tobbit, my '81 VW Diesel Rabbit Truck.

For years I had the notion bumbling about in my brain to live in a van. Finally, last February 14, I found the truck I'd been waiting for. I knew I wanted a VW Rabbit Truck and this one exceeded any preconceived dreams I had had.

I'm gonna wrench on him a bit in a few months with my friend Alex before heading out. I want to also build a slanted storage unit over the cab that can be accessed from within the shack.

Meet Tobbit:






He's currently parked in Seattle as I've been on the road for nine months (just crossed my 34th country border two days ago... almost back to Cascadia - heading to Alaska for the winter, but not with Tobbit).

This is him all set up. What makes him gold isn't just the Caddy-shack, it's that little chimney you see sticking up there at the top. It screw up during transport and a lid screws on. It connects to a marine stove that heats the entire shack up in a few minutes with just a few sticks and some newspaper.






The only downside, really, to him is that he isn't conspicuous in the least bit. No stealth camping for this one... luckily, I look like I'm 17 (really I'm 23) and I instantly trigger everyone's maternal instincts - even grizzly men who didn't know they had a maternal bone in their body. I'm hoping I can spend a lot of time in the woods, on the coast, and eventually check out some small towns in areas I haven't explored. There are plenty of places to park....

Ultimately, my goal is to travel around and make giant pots of soup.

My question is on insulation.

This is the inside of the truck:











I'm thinking about insulating it so it'll maintain heat longer.

Anyone have any experience with that?
What worked? What didn't?

I've got some searches going on Google, but appreciate hearing from personal experience.

-----------------------

Side note - if you know of a place anywhere in the States where I could park for a night or two or a week, I made up this form that's been helping me keep track of places I can swing by.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Z3KO0mHKTIgk-0s8cx81qCySApVPjexCCmAiQByqWNc/viewform


----------



## landpirate (Oct 3, 2013)

I've not seen one of these before, its really nice. You've got an awesome setup and I'm so surprised how much space you've actually got inside. I am looking at getting an empty van and fitting it out inside as I've only ever lived in vans that were ready done and they're never quite right. 

The insulation that I've been looking at is called kingspan insulation board. It's usually used for insulating houses and looks like foam with a foil backing on one side. It's not cheap but it'll keep you warm even in the depths of winter. The only problem might be that because its quite thick it reduces the internal size of the van.

Another type that I've seen used is rock wool. Its good because you can stuff it easily into corners and fill any gaps, but you need to be careful because it can collect condensation and you need to secure it so that it doesn't sort of sink to the bottom of walls behind the panelling. It is however a cheaper option than insulation board. I've seen it thrown out in skips quite often when people are renovating their houses, so you might get lucky and find some.

You've got a wood burning stove which is good because it gives off a 'dry' heat unlike gas burners so this will help keep condensation down. 

oh and your form for finding somewhere to park up is really clever. I would never have thought of doing that. I might have to give that a go when I eventually get another van. I wonder if people will be generous with offering space here in the UK.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Oct 3, 2013)

Caddy-shack would have also been a cool & fitting name. I have never named a vehicle, myself. Would spray foam insulation like in commercial fishing boats fish holds be a good solution? I have seen insulation board with foil skin made into yurts & it comes in various thicknesses up to many inches thick. I wonder if you screwed insulation board with plates like in rubber roofing into the frame Hell you can then put another layer of plywood over it & caulk it with marine caulking & seal the ply with polyurethane. Or just fiberglass over the whole deal. Cedar shingles as a skin would be heavy, rubber roofing would be pricey & not great on the sides. I do like the wood on the inside tho, as it makes it look rustic so unsure about spray foam. Keep us updated with progress. Please tell me your not running grease/wvo thru that beautiful caddy. Where is Tobbit? I do lov soup.


----------



## ByronMc (Oct 4, 2013)

very cool


----------



## Roosterruler (Oct 4, 2013)

Also forgot to note that one of the main reasons why I wanted this truck (VW diesel) was that it gets good (decent) gas (diesel) mileage. I kept seeing vans that were miserable and burned up fuel so fast. I couldn't stand to do that to myself or the world. Tobbit gets anywhere from 32-40 mpg. I didn't want to get a vehicle and then not be able to afford to et it anywhere.



landpirate said:


> I've not seen one of these before, its really nice. You've got an awesome setup and I'm so surprised how much space you've actually got inside. I am looking at getting an empty van and fitting it out inside as I've only ever lived in vans that were ready done and they're never quite right.
> 
> The insulation that I've been looking at is called kingspan insulation board. It's usually used for insulating houses and looks like foam with a foil backing on one side. It's not cheap but it'll keep you warm even in the depths of winter. The only problem might be that because its quite thick it reduces the internal size of the van.
> 
> ...



That's what I was looking for. Thank you for the suggestions. I really appreciate it. I'll be looking into the kingspan. While cheap is good, sometimes, I want to do this job right and there is a fair amount of condensation in the van at times (like when I make tea and decide I want the whole van to smell like tea so I let the tea water boil on with the tea in there).

I'd be interested in seeing how you would lay out a van to make it most liveable.

This layout is ok - not my favourite. The truck bed is pretty small compared to what you can do in a van. Pretty much, all I have is what can fit under the bed or hang on the walls. That's why I want to build a small storage unit over the cab - to store all of my fire wood and a few other basic supplies.

I was just in the UK for a few months and fro my experiences, it seems like they would be. All over Scotland, I always felt like I was being taken care of, even when I was fine. I'd get three bed offers on a train and, even after I told them I was fine, they gave me their numbers just in case my next host was a creep. My favourite was this family I met on the side of the road who let me live in their garden shed (and still come in and act like a part of the family) for a week.The only time they ever got mad was when I tried to pay for my own ticket to see a show...





Cooking up eggs in coconut oil on toast for breakfast.



highwayman said:


> Caddy-shack would have also been a cool & fitting name. I have never named a vehicle, myself. Would spray foam insulation like in commercial fishing boats fish holds be a good solution? I have seen insulation board with foil skin made into yurts & it comes in various thicknesses up to many inches thick. I wonder if you screwed insulation board with plates like in rubber roofing into the frame Hell you can then put another layer of plywood over it & caulk it with marine caulking & seal the ply with polyurethane. Or just fiberglass over the whole deal. Cedar shingles as a skin would be heavy, rubber roofing would be pricey & not great on the sides. I do like the wood on the inside tho, as it makes it look rustic so unsure about spray foam. Keep us updated with progress. Please tell me your not running grease/wvo thru that beautiful caddy. Where is Tobbit? I do lov soup.



Never named a vehicle? I think I got hooked on naming objects from a community of folks I was mates with in junior high and high school. Things were named -- and that ritual just sort of stuck. From there, I got used to referring to cars and trucks as "he" and "she" and personifying them.

I've thought about spray foam - but I feel like that might get a bit messy and end up looking tubular and it's irreversible. I think the foil skin will probably end up being best. If I can wedge it in there , also, I might avoid having to do any serious construction (not that installing insulation is serious) - but not do anything permanent. The insulation + boards + caulk + polyurethane might end up being the plan.

As for running grease through it.
No.
As "enchanting" as that sounds (and as much as I'd honestly like to), I researched what it can do to a car - which I know you know, but this is me letting you know that I know.

I've heard it gums a lot of them up and can do a lot of long-term damage. I've been around a community VW enthusiasts and I already promised them that I wouldn't do anything to harm Tobbit. I won't be messing with the paint job, screwing anything onto the body, or killing it with oil.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Oct 4, 2013)

All good answers. I am proud! I name children & I let them name boats so i get it. Glad to hear you have someone that knows vw diesels & has experience with them.


----------



## dprogram (Apr 16, 2014)

Curious as to how your adventures in Tobbit have been going.


----------

